# Grooming Issues - 3 month old Puppy



## JWEX (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi All,

My three month old havanese, Duffy HATES being brushed. She's been like this since we got her at 9 weeks old but it's gotten progressively worse. We try to brush her every other day so she gets used to it but she hates it. She squirms and tries to bite us when we try to brush her. We're very careful not to pull on her hair while brushing and we are very gentle. So, I'm not sure what to do. I'm afraid that when we take her to a professional groomer, they'll have to muzzle her which would make me so upset.

Any advice on what to do?


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Treats always work for us. Also, try keeping the grooming sessions to a minute or two at first, followed with some play time, so the puppy associates it with fun and games!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

I think they all start out that way. I brush Sophie every day, and at almoxt 5 months, she is far from well behaved. She now gets very excited when she sees the brush and is really good until I get to her face. Then she wants to wiggle and squirm and mouth, but I just keep going. She is a little better each day. I think it just takes time. You could try the grooming table with the neck strap. I do know that dogs love routine, so just keep doing the same thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JWEX said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My three month old havanese, Duffy HATES being brushed. She's been like this since we got her at 9 weeks old but it's gotten progressively worse. We try to brush her every other day so she gets used to it but she hates it. She squirms and tries to bite us when we try to brush her. We're very careful not to pull on her hair while brushing and we are very gentle. So, I'm not sure what to do. I'm afraid that when we take her to a professional groomer, they'll have to muzzle her which would make me so upset.
> 
> Any advice on what to do?


What kind of brush are you using? It may be uncomfortable for her. Another possibility at this time of year is that if you are not dampening her coat first, you might be causing static electricity that could bother her. Kodi has always been happier with a good comb than with a brush (even a good one) so that might help also.

Finally, I'd brush her just a little EVERY day while you are working on this. Start with just the areas she minds least and work up from there. Try to brush her at a time when she's a bit sleepy, after a long play session. Use LOTS of treats and tell her what a good girl she is.


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> What kind of brush are you using? It may be uncomfortable for her. Another possibility at this time of year is that if you are not dampening her coat first, you might be causing static electricity that could bother her. Kodi has always been happier with a good comb than with a brush (even a good one) so that might help also.
> 
> Finally, I'd brush her just a little EVERY day while you are working on this. Start with just the areas she minds least and work up from there. Try to brush her at a time when she's a bit sleepy, after a long play session. Use LOTS of treats and tell her what a good girl she is.


I agree with Karen, the brush type can make a huge difference. A pin brush with the little balls at the end, or a wide tooth comb, are best for training (not necessarily for coat upkeep, but, it's a start!).

To start, just lie her in your lap and pet her, and reward her for staying still. Flip over so she lies on the other side, stroke, reward. Once she's comfortable with that, have the brush in hand for all this. Once that's good, gently rub the non-bristle side of the brush over her (if she's really worked up by this, get help to distract her with treats while it happens). Once she is comfortable with that, just run the brush over her once and praise excessively. Then gradually build up until you brush all over.

Keep the sessions VERY short and VERY fun. Most puppies try to eat the brush for awhile. Will (now 18 weeks old) was pretty wretched when I got him at 11 weeks, but I switched brushes and worked on training, and now he sleeps in my lap while I brush him.


----------



## JWEX (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks all! This was really helpful. I'm going to try these tricks. She's already starting to be a little bit better when we brush for a few minutes at a time...


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I use a comb on Lizzie. I have a Madan brush, but it feels harsh and she gives me a funny look when I use it. I like the Chris Christensen face and foot (??correct name) comb. I have a larger one, but it hurts my fingers. I use freeze dried liver treats and give them to her every few minutes of combing. Especially when working on a mat. I also only comb for about 15 minutes at a time. She is ten months now, so I have worked up to that time. She jumps in the chair when she sees the grooming tools in my hand and just sort of tolerates it now. Good luck!


----------



## Tony & Milo (Nov 25, 2010)

My pups love to have their belly scratched so I do that while I am brushing. They are laying on their back or side so not much brushing gets done but at this point (they are almost 5 months old) I am just trying to get them to associate the brushing with something nice – scratching the belly. Eventually I will be able to brush them more when they are used to the routine and older. Good luck!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 3, 2010)

All the advice on grooming is great and has really helped me. Most of you have mentioned giving treats. Since havanese are fairly small, I worry about what the best treats are so that they are not getting "junk treats" and end up with a tummy ache. uke:. I saw liver treats as a suggestion. What other kinds of treats are you guys out there using?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I was very resistant to giving treats as I was fearful of weight gain. I went to a puppy class and the instructor had freeze dried liver. The chunks are kinda big. I cut them into quarters or if bigger into sixths. They really just need a tiny morsel. I get them at PetSmart. It is the only place I have seen them.http://www.havaneseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34210&stc=1&d=1295732880


----------



## Yaya (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was just in Petsmart yesterday with my 2 guys but I guess I have to go back again and buy some. I think taking them to Petsmart is a great socializing tool for them.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I like the freeze dried liver, wellness treats (a soft treat), and dog jerky, either chicken or duck. all my dogs go nuts for them.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

All the advice is great, and will help,but they do vary pup from pup.Our older Hav Dizzie hates [and always has done]grooming time,when he sees the comb and brush come out he is off under the bed.His groomer says he is a real woos, and the breeder told us the whole litter were ultra sensitive during grooming, where as Nellie enjoys being groomed,and doesn't mind when I have to get a matt out, they are half brother and sister.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't know what to say about this - Abby hates to be groomed and will run from us and then when I do get her she will pee on the floor she gets so scared. She is so stressed that she won't even take a treat when I am brushing her - even chicken! This has been going on for three years now so needless to say she only gets groomed once a week! Fortunately, her coat is not too thick and does mat much at all.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

If it is a really is a big deal for Duffy you can always keep her in a puppy cut.Sometimes they behave much better for the groomer, than for their Mums!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> I don't know what to say about this - Abby hates to be groomed and will run from us and then when I do get her she will pee on the floor she gets so scared. She is so stressed that she won't even take a treat when I am brushing her - even chicken! This has been going on for three years now so needless to say she only gets groomed once a week! Fortunately, her coat is not too thick and does mat much at all.


I think I'd start just TOUCHING the brush to her daily, even if you don't do a thorough grooming, to get her to accept it better. If she won't accept food, just tell her what an amazing girl she is for tolerating ANY interaction with the brush. Also, have you tried different sorts of brushes? it's possible that he doesn't like the feel of the particular one you are using. Just a thought...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, I've used a couple of different brushes but most just use combs. I have one with wider teeth and then use one with teeth closer together to slowly work out any mats I find. I'm not hurting her so I think the biggest problem is that she does not like to be held. She has always been pretty aloof as far as laying under the coffee table or on a chair by herself - not with us on the sofa! DH has to hold her so I can get her chest, belly and legs. The rest I can do by myself. BTW, I do praise her the whole time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Have you considered trying to use a grooming slip? If it's that she doesn't like being held, maybe just having a grooming loop around her neck, which keeps her within reach, but still allows for some movement, would make her more comfortable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought about the loop when you mentioned it in another thread but I'm trying to figure out where I could put it. It could be just what we need - if I can find a place to hang it!


----------



## evaofnc (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm going to have to try these ideas. Eva definitely gets the wiggles while being brushed.

Another treat suggestion are these:









She loves them sooooo much. Better than any other treat I've tried with her. But they're a bit big for her right now. I need to cut the cubes up into smaller pieces. She also likes their cheddar and salmon flavors.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

evaofnc said:


> I'm going to have to try these ideas. Eva definitely gets the wiggles while being brushed.
> 
> Another treat suggestion are these:
> 
> ...


You are going to have to continue to cut these up. They are definitely yummy, but absolutely the WRONG size/shape for our guys' little throats. MUCH to easy to go down the wrong way and get stuck. I break them into thirds or quarters, even now that Kodi is full size.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

I'm having a similar problem, except Rollie seems to think he's supposed to try to chew the brush and he keeps trying to get it while I brush him. I think he thinks it's a toy. I'm not sure how to approach this - I really don't need to desensitize him to it since he likes it, but how to keep him from biting at it and squirming all around, and jumping up and trying to get it? My next step is to try to get my hubby to slowly feed him little cheese smudges while I brush. But I hope that won't have to be the way forever . . .

Any other ideas? Thanks!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is so bloody cute, I can't stand it. I think all of mine tried to chew the brush in the beginning. They just seem to outgrow it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Is Rollie real, or a little stuffed toy?He reminds me of a toy pup I had when I was a child,who I called Eustace.Rollie is a looker!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I just read back over this thread and am now surprised at how much Abby has changed in just a few short months! After three years of acting so skittish she will now come jump in my lap and then go to DH to get her grooming! She was beginning to do that before we got McGee but she is definitely changing since getting her new little brother! So, even after years there is always hope for improvement!!! 

When we got McGee less than two months ago he hated the Madan brush so we used the comb - I brushed him with the Madan today and he loved it and looked so fluffy! BTW, DH does the grooming every day now and I think that seems to make the difference - consistency - then they know what to expect and get into a routine and accept it better.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Rollie is so stinkin cute. My baby wags her tail and gets so excited when I pull out the comb and brush. No doubt she thinks it is a toy as she tries to grab it and chew it throughout her short grooming sessions. Someone else mentioned waiting until after play time, when they are tired. I've started doing that, and it works beautifully.


----------

